# So who needs a yarn bowl when you have one of these?



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

Not me....


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Very clever


----------



## Luma (May 15, 2019)

Love it. Must try it out. ????


----------



## Pealark (Oct 2, 2016)

"Darned" good idea


----------



## magaknits (Feb 16, 2018)

Great idea!


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Now, how clever is that, Genii. lol


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Witty and knitty!


----------



## PriscillaWalker (Jun 12, 2017)

Brilliant idea! Must look for a classy one.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

:sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh, my! I learn something new almost every day on KP. ????


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

McGyver!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Will search for one while out and about today! Great idea!


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

Ingenious!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I must be a bit thick, as I don’t actually know what that is.


----------



## suzieQtpie (Mar 9, 2017)

????????


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

I never got along with mine. It would hang up when the yarn went over the top of the ball. Good idea, but I gave it up.


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Quite original! I like it!


Thank you for sharing your idea!

sandyj1942


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Sjlegrandma (a regular here) Joined: Jan 18, 2013 Posts: 8149 Loc: Melbourne,Australia

I must be a bit thick, as I don’t actually know what that is.


Standing toilet paper holder.

Edited because the quote reply did not appear.


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

What a good idea and I sold the one that I had in a garage sale.

Vickie


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Clever!????????


----------



## kaytea (Dec 17, 2017)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I must be a bit thick, as I don't actually know what that is.


toilet paper holder


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

stotter said:


> McGyver!


Most def!


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Genius!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I must be a bit thick, as I don't actually know what that is.


You ain't alone :sm02: :sm02:

but since I posted this someone has told us Christine :sm04:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh that's too funny but oh so clever!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

What a great idea.....


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Toilet roll holder



redquilter said:


> Oh that's too funny but oh so clever!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Haha, love it! We have one of these in our half bath, and I've thought about getting one for my yarn.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Great idea :sm24:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

That might work for crochet cotton/thread but it isn't going to work for most skeins of actual yarn.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Check this out: https://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/the-wool-jeanie


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have something similar. It is the toilet paper holder that you screw onto a wall. Mine is screwed onto a flat piece of wood. It works great.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

That's even better than a yarn bowl.


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

Tg


stotter said:


> McGyver!


? McGyver?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very good!


----------



## Peebee (May 17, 2019)

How clever!! I saw a picture here of somebody using a collander. You ladies come up with great ideas.


----------



## patnxtdr (Feb 5, 2018)

The old trick of knitting-needle-through-shoe-box still works just as well --- if you are really stuck. I agree -- having one of these fancy toilet roll holder would add so much class to my knitting area!

And if you have a skein, you will need to re-wind it into a cake (using your ball winder) and then place the cake on the holder (or ion your home-made lazy kate).


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## redsox (Dec 8, 2011)

Genius! :sm06:


----------



## SSPeacock (Apr 27, 2019)

It’s a toilet paper holder!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

????????


----------



## Bobbi1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi all, thank you for letting me join in your group. So I'm new here, but I used to knit about 15 years ago before becoming a single lady with my 3 sweet, very young kids. I also traveled for my job so I had to give up knitting or else I would never had any sleep! So I am looking thru lots of patterns to find something perfect for my 2 most recent Nana-babies that arrived in Jan. 1st, a little boy, and on May 6th, a little gir!. I now have 5 Nana-babies with 2 being older so I'm looking for some other "cool" things to make for them.

For the picture I am responding to...Perfect! I love multi-function when a piece of whatever can no longer can be used for the past reason and there is a perfect new way to use it! Plus your set up is very cute!!

I'm not going to buy one of those yarn bowls, but I'm wondering what other kinds of ways people use to safely hold your yarn? I'd be very appreciative to hear from anyone on what works well for you!

For those who have kitties or puppies, how much hazard is your yarn in if you'd use this cotton holder? I ask as we'll be getting 2 puppies this summer, (I know...Double Trouble)!

Great idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

That is clever!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Good idea!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Good idea!


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Smart idea!!


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

Now why didn't I think of this? A winner!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Good idea , a toilet roll holder


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

How clever is that!!!


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

Very good idea


----------



## huckerm (Nov 30, 2018)

Toilet paper holder. ????????


----------



## nanbobs (Jun 29, 2017)

Very clever!


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

Brilliant! (Love stotter's comment)


----------



## Lighthousegal (Jan 5, 2016)

Great idea, I saw it posted on Pinterest. And I was thinking you wind yarn around a toilet roll holder or on the handle. It should work. What do you think?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Great Idea..who would have ever thought that a T. tissue holder would serve another useful purpose..


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very clever


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Love your creativity!


----------



## generalfocus (Sep 19, 2011)

Another idea, instead of a yarn bowl, find a beautiful old teapot.
Put the ball in the pot and bring the yarn out through the spout.


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

Great idea also if you have the kind that stores TP in the bottom, one can store extra yarn and it will be ready when you need it.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

what a clever idea.
I have also seen some use a paper towel holder.


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

Wonderful idea, will try it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

what a clever idea...never would have thought of that...bravo


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Clever, but I like my yarn bowl


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Toilet paper roll holder.


Sjlegrandma said:


> I must be a bit thick, as I don't actually know what that is.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I believe its a toilet paper holder.


----------



## raypatw (Oct 27, 2016)

Really cool efficient way for ease of knitting or crochetting !


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great idea, I bought a basket with a handle like that, was supposed to be for the bathroom to hold spare rolls and magazines, but the handle is so hard to get off it's not worth the effort. So I just use the basket for knitting stuff.


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

Good idea and readily available.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Very creative thinking! Made me smile.


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

Geniir said:


> Not me....


That is perfect! I love this idea! That is going to be my new yarn bowl, I have been using an empty coffee container.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

How cool is that?


----------



## MargieA (Jan 25, 2012)

Very cute. It made me ????.


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I must be a bit thick, as I don't actually know what that is.


It's a toilet paper holder.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

That is a unique and clever idea


----------



## DDowd (Nov 6, 2013)

Fantastic idea! I'm gonna give it a try!!


----------



## sjsann (Apr 2, 2013)

It's very clever. I would have never thought of it.


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

Good idea.


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I must be a bit thick, as I don't actually know what that is.


It's a toilet-paper roll holder.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Now I also know what it is


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh, my cats would love that!


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Me neither. Is it a toilet roll holder?


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

I’ve used that for ribbon and ladder yarns. Works great!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Now we can knit in the bathroom!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

So smart and useful!


----------



## gammi (May 8, 2019)

Made me laugh...thanks


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Geniir said:


> Not me....


 I would but caution if you have pets or children .. the tangle could be on! I laughed when my cousin showed me this, even crochet thread would be a mess if grabbed and run off with.

:sm09:


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Great idea


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

O


dauntiekay said:


> Now we can knit in the bathroom!


????????


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

I’ve been using a ceramic TP holder for years when I have Z-twist yarns. Glad to see others using one as well. Keeps that unweildly yarn from making a horrible tangle!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

What a great idea!! I think this would work better than bowls!


----------



## lakeview (Jan 31, 2019)

Oh wow!that's a great idea!


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Perfect !!


----------



## lakeview (Jan 31, 2019)

He he yes !perfect!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

That is a great idea!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

So very clever.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, isn't that a nifty idea


----------



## Smilesnhugs (May 22, 2018)

Awesome, great idea!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I would love one of those!


----------



## Traveling (May 31, 2017)

Extremely clever. I love it


----------



## micheline099 (Nov 8, 2015)

Very good idea


----------



## micheline099 (Nov 8, 2015)

Very good idea


----------



## micheline099 (Nov 8, 2015)

Toilet paper holder


----------



## RussianSage (Dec 7, 2017)

A roll used to dispense toilet paper.


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

Very clever and pretty!


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Perfect!


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

What a great idea. Have a knitting buddy who uses a small colander....threads the yarn though one of the holes.


----------



## Carolyn Mongeon (Jul 1, 2012)

It's a clever use of a toilet tissue holder!


----------



## BohoBabe144 (Apr 20, 2019)

That is awesome!! Where did you get it? I never knew there were free standing toilet paper holders!!!


----------



## dandre1974 (Dec 21, 2014)

GENIUS!!!!!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I know what I am buying friday wonder how i would connect a cone of peaches and cream cotton though(current yarn in use)
Tonda USA XOX


----------



## TardisBarb (Jan 8, 2018)

Ok... I'm hooked, ???? Now where can I find one!!


----------



## Lanadonna (Feb 4, 2014)

Very cool! And, much better than a yarn bowl.


----------



## mover (Jan 13, 2018)

????????????Great idea ????????


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Clever idea.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

Multitasking?


----------



## TardisBarb (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks, it never even dawned on me that it was a toilet paper holder! ????????


----------



## AnnTW (Apr 2, 2016)

Brilliant!


----------



## claudib (Jun 29, 2018)

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Good idea!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Brilliant.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I cannot begin to describe the joy this would provide my cat!!!!!!
julie


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Another creative element.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Dancin'n'Knittin' said:


> Oh, my cats would love that!


Lol so would mine ????


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Good thinking.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I must be a bit thick, as I don't actually know what that is.


It's a free standing toilet paper holder

For small skeins I use a mixed nut jar and larger skeins go into a small wastebasket.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Nice and neat.


----------



## cordula (Aug 25, 2017)

lol - very clever...
great idea


----------



## ellnbchristi (Aug 10, 2016)

LMAO that is fabulous...I absolutely love it. Such a terrific idea. I'm bedridden and hat chasing my yarn around the bed and if it falls off I'm stuck until someone shows up to help me! So this really is a fabulous idea for me...thank you. Yarn bowls really wouldn't help me but this would...woohoo!
Have a happy and blessed day.


----------



## EmberTN (Mar 2, 2018)

Ooooo! Great Idea!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I must be a bit thick, as I don't actually know what that is.


It is usually a toliet roll holder, for renters who don't want to drill into the wall perhaps?


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

Could probably find them in Walmart or dollar type store.


----------



## TonyaKae (Feb 5, 2016)

We bought this same in some 15 years ago at Expo, which is now closed????


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

Very clever, who would have ever thought that this stand could be used to get a totally different 'job' done!


----------



## bdduby (Oct 25, 2014)

Great idea. I love it!


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

YES! I've got one of those in use, too.......plus a paper towel holder. Teapots are fun, too. :sm24:


----------



## BohoBabe144 (Apr 20, 2019)

Oooohhh!! A teapot! Never thought of that before. Cool! Gonna go get one right now!! Thank you!


----------



## PurrlingPatty (Apr 5, 2019)

???? I love it!!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I like it


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Actually, quite clever and I bet it works really well.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I must be a bit thick, as I don't actually know what that is.


It's a stand-alone toilet paper dispenser to use if your toilet paper roller is in an inconvenient angle or spot.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Too cute an idea, but since my husband is a woodturner i’ll Stick to the ones he makes for me.


----------



## glasgowgal (Apr 14, 2019)

Glad I'm not the only one who doesn't know what it is! Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

clever...


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

hazelroselooms said:


> I never got along with mine. It would hang up when the yarn went over the top of the ball. Good idea, but I gave it up.


Same here. I tried that years ago and it didn't work because the yarns weren't wound so that it would come off that easy. Same with the knitting needle across a box idea.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## CeeKnits (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a tp holder for single rolls, which my husband made for me. For dual threads, I'm using a paper towel holder that my husband suggested. So easy, and economical! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Lol!???? Clever


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Great idea!!


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

LOL!! Very Clever.


Geniir said:


> Not me....


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

toilet paper holder?


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

My step mother uses that same thing.


----------



## mgustafson (May 17, 2018)

Ha! Great idea!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Good idea but wouldn’t work for me. Only thing my cats like more than finding an unattended ball of yarn and absconding with it, is to unwind TP from the roll.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice! had a thought - you can wrap yarn around an empty toilet paper tube using a yarn winder and place this on the yarn holder.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Check this out: https://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/the-wool-jeanie


I finally broke down and bought one of these. It took about a week (with Memorial Day weekend in the middle of it) to arrive in Michigan from England, but It works as well as the photos show! I love mine!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have several yarn bowls plus one of these. I got my really cheap at our local Thrift shop.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Geniir said:


> Tg ? McGyver?


MacGyver was a 1985, 7 season TV show - - that was well-liked (AND a 2016, 3 season reboot - - that wasn't so much) where this clever guy used everyday items to thwart the bad guys and save lives (such as defusing a bomb with a paperclip) so this kind of creativity inevitably begin being refered to as "macgyvering" or "to macgyver".


----------

